

How to Vote on Hacker News - shrughes
http://shrughes.com/p/how-to-vote-on-hacker-news/

======
devmonk
This is the stupidest thing I think I've ever read. Kudos to the moron who
wrote it. I hope you get the HN you deserve.

~~~
TGJ
Here I was thinking it was satire.

